
Show HN: Argskwargs, flexible python lib for positional and keyword arguments - wbolster
https://argskwargs.readthedocs.io/
======
ibizaman
Pretty neat API there. I don't see obvious use cases where I would need this
though. Can you share some real life examples? Or simply share why you created
this?

